# Pandemie



## Giuzz (27. April 2009)

Ich wette die " Arena 51 Underground Amerikaner Hippis" testeten wiedermal eben einer ihrer neusten Viren an der Bevölkerung aus^^ Doch diesesmal werden sie den nicht mehr so schnell in den Griff bekommen.. ehrlich gesagt denke ich diesesmal kommt der SchaiZz bis zu uns... 

->http://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/droht-eine-schweinegrippe-pandemie-117736


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

> Ich wette die "Illuminaten/Zionisten/Us-Regierung/Reptoiden" testeten wiedermal -nach ihrem Anschlag am 9/11- eben einer ihrer neusten Viren an der Bevölkerung aus^^ Doch diesesmal werden sie den nicht mehr so schnell in den Griff bekommen.. ehrlich gesagt denke ich diesesmal kommt der SchaiZz bis zu uns...Ich bin ein Verschwörungstheoretiker und interpretiere in alles was passiert irgendwelchen bullshit rein. blablablablablanewworldorderblablablabla...



fix'd


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

jedes jahr gibt es sone meldung, ich geb da mittlerweile nix mehr drauf. wenn man dazu noch weis wie amerikanische medien(auf die sich deutsche teilweise stützen) mit absicht angst schüren ist mir meine spritzenphobie noch wichtiger^^


----------



## Scrätcher (27. April 2009)

Das blöde ist ja das sich die Menschheit durch seine Ballungszentren so angreifbar macht!

Laß es mal nen wirklich bösen Erreger sein! Dann frisst der sich über die Kontinente hinweg!

Aber bisher seh ich in Deutschland noch keinen Grund zur Sorge! Man sollte halt nicht unbedingt in ein Gebiet fahren das betroffen ist!

Warten wir mal ab ob sie es in den Griff kriegen oder ob es sich schon zu weit ausgebreitet hat. 

Aber ganz ehrlich! Wegen dem was momentan abgeht schlaf ich nicht schlechter!


----------



## Faimith (27. April 2009)

Nuja, mit der Vogelgrippe hatte die Schweiz auch keine allzugrossen Schwierigkeiten.

Daher denke ich bzw. hoffe ich, dass die Schweiz und ihre Nachbarländer fürs erst verschont werden, wobei auch schon hier Fälle bekannt wurden, sowie in Frankreich... Nunja, vielleicht gibts ja auch bald nen gegenmittel... x)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Faimith schrieb:


> Nuja, mit der Vogelgrippe hatte die Schweiz auch keine allzugrossen Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> Daher denke ich bzw. hoffe ich, dass die Schweiz und ihre Nachbarländer fürs erst verschont werden, wobei auch schon hier Fälle bekannt wurden, sowie in Frankreich... Nunja, vielleicht gibts ja auch bald nen gegenmittel... x)
> 
> ...


Zur Zeit ist die Schweinegrippe gefährlicher als die Vogelgrippe.
Die Vogelgrippe ist nur vom Tier auf den Mensch übertragbar. Die Schweinegrippe ist von Mensch zu Mensch zu Mensch übertragbar.


----------



## Aero_one (27. April 2009)

Aloha,

nachdem ich das ca. 15 mal heute schon im Radio gehört habe mit der Schweinegrippe ... seh ich morgen schon die ersten Leute zu Arzt rennen. MEEEEDIC !!!! 
Naja ... wird mal wieder alles ein bissel sehr gepusht, wir werden sehen wann wir das bei uns haben und in welchem Ausmaße. Jetzt voreilig Panik machen ist eh sinnlos ... aber naja liegt anscheinend in der Natur des Menschen.

Tonight we dine Mett in Hell ...


----------



## Rin (27. April 2009)

Ich denke die sache ist schneller überstanden als gedacht (wann ging mal die Welt nicht unter ?).

Rin


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

Rin schrieb:


> Ich denke die sache ist schneller überstanden als gedacht (wann ging mal die Welt nicht unter ?).
> 
> Rin


keine panik = bild macht keinen absatz

was sagt uns das


----------



## Redryujin (27. April 2009)

Letztes Jahr war es die Vogelgrippe bzw paar jahre davor wo so ein aufstand gemacht wurde mit seuchenzonen, wo ganze ställe von Geflügel vernichtet wurden und die Bauern dann arm wurden usw

Dieses Jahr ist es die Schweinegrippe, ich denke da wird auch wieder sowas wie Seuchenzonen usw kommen und da es ja zu Mensch zu Mensch übertragbar ist sollte man wenn ein Vorfall an einen Mensch ist gleich die ganze Ortschaft auslöschen wie bei den armen Tieren. Ich wette sowieso in ein paar Monaten redet auch keiner mehr darüber genauso wie bei Vogelgrippe BSE und die ganzen anderen Seuchen.

Ich denke mal nächstes Jahr kommt die Pferdegrippe oder die Ameisengrippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Zorkal (27. April 2009)

Passend dazu:http://www.kongregate.com/games/DarkRealmStudios/pandemic-2


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

Es gibt einen grossen Unterschied zwischen dem Vorfall mit der Vogelgrippe und der Schweinegrippe.

Die Vogelgrippe wurde erst nach ein paar Monaten wirklich aktiv und gefählich und hat sich nur langsam ausgebreitet. Die Schweinegrippe hat es aber in nur wenigen Wochen über den ganzen Erdball geschafft und hat für diese kurze Zeit schon viele Menschen getötet.


----------



## Werhamster (27. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> fix'd



Und du glaubst wahrscheinlich alles was dir Zeitungen und Politiker sagen, die sind natürlich alles Gutmenschen, in der Vergangenheit gab es ja NIE solche Fälle die sich heute genauso abspielen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit so einem Totschlagargument wie "Verschwörungstheoretiker" eine Diskussion zu beenden ist echt arm.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. April 2009)

Warum sollte ich mir jetzt sorgen machen deswegen? Machen kann ich dagegen so oder so nichts, also warum der Streß...
Ich lehn mich zurück und warte ab was so passiert, wenns zu ernst wird und es in der Nachbarschaft auftaucht bleib ich halt zu Hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

> Und du glaubst wahrscheinlich alles was dir Zeitungen und Politiker sagen, die sind natürlich alles Gutmenschen, in der Vergangenheit gab es ja NIE solche Fälle die sich heute genauso abspielen können. rolleyes.gif
> 
> Mit so einem Totschlagargument wie "Verschwörungstheoretiker" eine Diskussion zu beenden ist echt arm.



"Eine Krankheit breitet sich aus - die US-Regierung wars"

makes perfect sense.
Wenn er ne Diskussion zum Thema an sich will, soll er solchen bullshit da rauslassen.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

btw. die gripp is jetzt schon in UK und Spanien

Quelle: http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=1240550014083

lg


----------



## Werhamster (27. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> "Eine Krankheit breitet sich aus - die US-Regierung wars"
> 
> makes perfect sense.
> Wenn er ne Diskussion zum Thema an sich will, soll er solchen bullshit da rauslassen.


Man darf in einer Diskussion aber alle Seiten eines Themas ansprechen, dazu gehören auch solche Sachen. Die Finger in die Ohren zu stecken und lalala zu sagen bringt einen ja so weiter. 

Wer bei so einem Thema nichts anderes kann als zu flamen, der soll es ganz lassen.


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Dann ist es ja gut, dass wenigstens du konstruktive Beiträge zur Diskussion bringst, und nicht nur rumschulmeisterst...

OH - WAIT! O.O


----------



## chopi (27. April 2009)

m3o91 schrieb:


> - mein konstruktiver beitrag dazu -


Na,wenigstens witzig.
Ps.
Allvernichtender Killervirus \o/


----------



## Francis MacBeth (27. April 2009)

Frage, wieviele sind daran offiziell gestorben?
Ich hab von der Grippe erst gestern etwas gehört und da waren es in Mexiko etwas über einhundert Menschen, schlimm genug aber wieviele Menschen sterben jährlich in Deutschland an der "normalen" Grippe? Das sind zig Tausend.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

derzeit sinds etwas unter 200 Menschen soweit ich gehört hab

lg


----------



## Deanne (27. April 2009)

Ich wollte am Samstag eigentlich mit Freunden in einen Freizeitpark, aber irgendwie habe ich dabei ein komisches Gefühl. Vor allem, da einige bereits wegen diesem beschissenen Virus abgesagt haben. Man hört ja überall, dass man große Menschenmassen meiden soll. Normalerweise bin ich niemand, der schnell panisch wird, aber Sorgen mache ich mir schon. So dämlich es klingt.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

in Österreich und Deutschland is es ja noch ned.

Achja und der unterschied zr normalen Grippe is das bei der normalen nur ältere Menschen daran sterben können. und der Schweinegrippe is es genau umgekehrt, 20-45 Jährige sind gefährdet

außerdem sind wir hier eh gut vorbereitet durch Neuraminidasehemmer(Tamiflu), würd mir noch keine sorgen machen auf die straßen zu gehn

lg


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

wie ich spritzen hasse und der arzt wohnt auch noch neben an. wird ja nen toller start in dem somemr wenn man mich wieder durch den halben wald schreien hören wird >,<


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

Tamiflu wird in Tabletten verabreicht

lg


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. April 2009)

Die Schweinegrippe kommt nach Deutschland?

So ein Mist, und hab weder aufgeräumt noch einen Kuchen besorgt. Dann heißt es bestimmt wieder wir Deutschen wären schlechte Gastgeber.

Bis dahin heißte es chillax. Erst wenn in meiner Strasse das Militär in ABC-Schutzanzügen auftaucht werd ich es in Betracht ziehen möglicherweise zum Bäcker zu gehen.


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

als provisorium ja, aber das richtige medikament wird laut experten in 3 monaten soweit sein und ich erwarte nicht das man sich mühe gibt in eine pille zu bringen^^


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

ich glaub aber nit das wir hier in den industriestaaten so gefährdet sind. immerhin is die hygiene hier viel besser als in mexiko. außerdem sind wir gut vorbereitet

http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=1240550014083

außerdem leb ich aufm land, solche grippen sind nur in ballungsgebieten richtig gefährlich wenn nich grad einer ausm mexikourlaub zurückkommt und jeden ma die hand schüttelt und anhustet

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

> derStandard.at: Ist die Aufregung übertrieben?
> 
> Kunze: Nein, das ist schon richtig so. Aber man muss jetzt nicht in Panik verfallen. (derStandard.at, 27.4.2009)


----------



## Deanne (27. April 2009)

m3o91 schrieb:


> wie es aussieht haben wir doch ein paar viele(lol?) pussys in der community



Sich Gedanken darüber zu machen, welche Folgen eine solche Pandemie für uns in Deutschland bzw. in Europa haben könnte und auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, hat nichts damit zu tun, eine "Pussy" zu sein. Es ist doch völlig normal, dass einem in Anbetracht der momentanen Informationsflut mulmig zumute wird.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

lol ja der staat hat die aufgabe uns zu unterhalten indem sie menschen töten ... jemaaaaaau

außerdem war die vogelgrippe aggressiver aber dafür nicht so leicht übertragbar im gegensatz zur schweinegrippe die (soweit wir wissen) genau das gegenteil is, leicht übertragbar, nicht so aggressiv

lg


----------



## Pente (27. April 2009)

Einige Postings schießen deutlich über das Ziel hinaus. Der ein oder andere sollte sich wirklich mal Gedanken darüber machen was er in derartigen Threads postet. Ein bißchen mehr Ernst und Respekt kann in diesem Fall wirklich nicht schaden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (27. April 2009)

ich werd mich von dem thema fernhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hoffe ich konnte euch etwas erleuchten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (28. April 2009)

Welche Grippe ist schlimmer die Schweinegrippe oder die normale Grippe die man jedes jahr hat?


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Welche Grippe ist schlimmer die Schweinegrippe oder die normale Grippe die man jedes jahr hat?


"Mama sagt man soll ales 32 mal kauen"
"Du isst grad Kartoffelbrei"
"Mama hat nicht gesagt das es einfach wird"


----------



## spectrumizer (28. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ein bißchen mehr Ernst und Respekt kann in diesem Fall wirklich nicht schaden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du etwa meinen John Wayne entfernt? -.-

Wer so'n Thema mit "Ernst und Respekt" behandelt, ist selbst schuld. Der bleibt in Zukunft am besten auch gleich zu Hause, versiegelt die Fenster und Türen luftdicht und ernährt sich dann nur noch von Sprossen, die er selbst gezüchtet hat. Natürlich gegossen mit eigenem Wasser aus dem Umkehr-Osmose-Filter-System!

** Vorsicht: Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass das Leben tödlich enden kann! Weltweit beträgt die Sterberate immernoch 100%! **

Viel Spaß und genießt das Leben!


----------



## Aero_one (28. April 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> ** Vorsicht: Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass das Leben tödlich enden kann! Weltweit beträgt die Sterberate immernoch 100%! **



I lol´d ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ... sich "sorgen" machen oder sofort Panik zu machen sind 2 ganz verschiedene Dinge. Das Problem heutzutage sind einfach die Nachrichten, schön und gut jetzt weiss ich, in Mexiko gibts Schweinegrippe und da sind schon über 150 Menschen dran gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber ! ... bis jetzt wurde der Virus erst bei 20 Menschen bestätigt, dazu sei gesagt in Mexiko ist das "Gesundheitswesen" eher mangelhaft. Ein Nachbar von mir hat da ca. 1 Jahr gelebt und habt Dinge erzählt ... 

Bsp. im Krankenhaus wirst du nur "ärztlich" versorgt (wenn du genug Geld hast vorrausgesetzt) ...um alles andere muss sich deine Familie kümmern. Bei Medikamenten siehts da auch nicht besser aus ...

Die einzigen Leute die mir momentan leid tuen,sind die Amis die ja bald Spring break haben ... da wird wahrscheinlich der Tourismus dieses Jahr n Mexiko einen herben Schlag abkriegen.

Ich für meinen Teil werde trotzdem am Sonntag zum Konzert gehen ... auch ohne Gasmaske und Virologie Erste Hilfe Kit ... MEEEDIC !!!


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Dazu fällt mir was ein:

" Wenn du einen Frosch in eine Schüssel mit kochendheissem Wasser steckst, springt er raus. um sein eigenes Leben zu schützen.
Wenn du ihn aber in kaltes, angenehmes Wasser steckst, wird er drin bleiben. Erhitzt man das Wasser langsam, bemerkt er nichts, bis das Wasser zuheiss wird und er stirbt."

Probierts aus, wenn ihr könnt...

Ich möchte sagen, dass man sich vllt drauf vorbereiten sollte. Haltet es aber im Rahmen. Gleich "MEDIIIC" oder "HEILEER" zu schreien, bringt nid viel. Informiert euch über die Grippe (nicht über die Bild!)über euren Arzt oder fragt in einem Ärzte-Forum nach, wie schlimm sie wirklich ist (wenn es ein solches Forum gibt).

Die Zeitungen neigt stehts zur Übertreibung der Tatsachen (durch Bestechungen, oder schlicht und einfach des Geldes wegen...) und Politiker wollen auch mal wieder gewählt werden.

Bleibt sachlich und flippt nicht aus. Sich zu informieren ist nicht schlecht, ganz und gar nicht. Aber ich rat euch davor ab, vorzeitig zu handeln. 

Oder um es mit einem eigenkomponierten Zitat zu vermitteln:

"Spiele und Konzert-Tickets werden dann am besten verkauft, wenn der grosse Hype ist."


----------



## Davatar (28. April 2009)

Also wegen der Schweinegrippe mach ich mir derzeit keine grossen Gedanken. Ich war letztes Jahr nen Monat in Mexiko und kann gut verstehn warum da so viele Leute dran sterben:
Grad in Mexiko-City sitzen die Leute beinahe aufeinander (ist ja auch die zweitgrösste Stadt der Welt mit über 20 Millionen Einwohnern). Da hats so unheimlich viele Leute dass es klar ist dass sich ne Grippe schnell verbreiten kann. Dann kommen die tropischen Temperaturen dazu. Im Osten von Mexiko kanns locker mal über 40 Grad heiss werde, im Sommer ist das sogar Standard. Da verbreiten sich Krankheitserreger noch schneller und es schlägt extrem aufs Gemüt. Zuletzt sind die Hygienestandards dort extrem niedrig. Man darf nicht mal vom Wasser aus der Leitung trinken weil das total mit Chlor verdreckt ist. Zum Teil war das so heftig dass wenn man 10-20 Meter an nem Brunnen vorbeigelaufen hat es einem immernoch fast umgehauen hat wegen dem widerlichen Chlorgestank. Zuletzt hat es auch unheimlich viele arme Leute, die es sich gar nicht leisten können hygienisch zu leben, da es für sie schon schwer genug ist täglich was zu essen zu haben. Die Arbeitslosigkeit ist einfach gewaltig, sowas können wir uns in Europa gar nicht vorstellen.
Zusammengefasst:
- Extrem viele Leute auf engem Raum
- Niedrige (oder keine) Hygienestandards
- Hohe Temperaturen -> günstige Bedingungen für Krankheitserreger
- Leute, die sich keine Medizin kaufen können

So dürfte klar sein dass die Todesfälle recht schnell in die Höhe steigen können. Bei uns hingegen kann sich praktisch jeder nen halbwegs vernünftigen Hygienestandard leisten auch wenn er kaum Geld hat und Medizin sowieso. Schlussendlich hab ich von den Ärzten in den Interviews auch immer gehört dass die Schweinegrippe an und für sich wie ne normale Grippe ist (und auch ab ner normalen Grippe kann man sterben, nur so nebenbei).


Ah und für die Verschwörungstheoretiker unter uns: Schaut Euch mal die zu erwartenden Verkaufszahlen der grossen Pharmakonzerne bezüglich Grippeimpfmittel an... Wenn Scully und Mulder an Eure Tür klopfen wisst Ihr, ich hatte recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (28. April 2009)

Dann wollen wir mal aufzählen woran ich in den letzten Jahren eigentlich hätte sterben müssen:

- BSE bzw. Creutzfeldt-Jakob
- Vogelgrippe
- Killerbienen
- Das Sterben sämtlicher Bienen
- Saurer Regen

Klar sollte man nicht mit Scheuklappen durch die Gegend laufen, aber wenn man uns immer wieder Angst macht, flaut das Grauen irgendwann auch mal ab.
Wie viel Leute sind mittlerweile an N1H1 gestorben? Zwei in Mexiko, soweit ich weiß.
Lass die mal über 80 Jahre alt sein, dann ist das der normale Zustand bei einer Grippewelle.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Samstag eigentlich mit Freunden in einen Freizeitpark, aber irgendwie habe ich dabei ein komisches Gefühl. Vor allem, da einige bereits wegen diesem beschissenen Virus abgesagt haben. Man hört ja überall, dass man große Menschenmassen meiden soll. Normalerweise bin ich niemand, der schnell panisch wird, aber Sorgen mache ich mir schon. So dämlich es klingt.



ja ja... wie oft hab ich in nem anderen Thread gepostet "Geht in den Vergnügungspark! Da ist für jeden was dabei!"^^ Und jetzt muß ich hier sagen: Ich werd auch weiterhin in der Wohnung lüften, das Haus verlassen und arbeiten gehen!^^ 

Aber Freizeitpark kommt für mich zur Zeit nicht in Frage weil gerade dort viele Menschen aus vielen Nationen rumrennen! Das ist das einzige was mir grad so einfällt, was ich meiden würde!^^ Zumindestens im Moment! oO




m3o91 schrieb:


> ich werd mich von dem thema fernhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du warst nicht witzig, noch konstruktiv dementsprechend werden wir dich weder vermissen, noch bemerken wenn du weg bist!



Benji9 schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir was ein:
> 
> " Wenn du einen Frosch in eine Schüssel mit kochendheissem Wasser steckst, springt er raus. um sein eigenes Leben zu schützen.
> Wenn du ihn aber in kaltes, angenehmes Wasser steckst, wird er drin bleiben. Erhitzt man das Wasser langsam, bemerkt er nichts, bis das Wasser zuheiss wird und er stirbt."
> ...



1. Würd ich nie tun weil es in meinen Augen sinnlose Tierquälerei wäre!

2. Klar! Beide wollen Geld verdienen, einer durch den Verkauf seines Schmierblatts, der Andere durch die Wiederwahl

3. Versteh ich jetzt nicht! Du rätst davon ab vorzeitig zu handeln und sagst darunter "Die Waren sind dann ausverkauft, wenn die Masse sie begehrt!"


Fakt ist mal, dass sie sich ausbreitet. Wie weit, werden wir noch sehen! Was mir Sorgen macht, ist die Tatsache, das sich alle Experten einig sind: Sie wird kommen!^^

ABER! Selbst wenn wir EINEN Fall in Deutschland haben ist das nicht dramatisch solange er nur schnell genug erkannt wird. Ein Problem haben wir erst, wenn es tatsächlich mal zu einer Massenansteckung kommt. In Deutschland oder sonstwo. Wenn die Erreger von einem Platz in alle Richtungen geschickt werden und es zu spät bemerkt wird (z.B. wenn auf einem Autobahnrasthof ein Koch die Grippe hätte oder ein Animateur im Vergnügungspark) dann hätten wir ein richtiges Problem!!

Bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das ganze entwickelt! Und übrigens: Hände öfter mal waschen ist wichtig! Das ist so ein Thema, das selbst von Ärzten öfter mal vernachlässigt wird!^^


----------



## Davatar (28. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ja ja... wie oft hab ich in nem anderen Thread gepostet "Geht in den Vergnügungspark! Da ist für jeden was dabei!"^^ Und jetzt muß ich hier sagen: Ich werd auch weiterhin in der Wohnung lüften, das Haus verlassen und arbeiten gehen!^^
> 
> Aber Freizeitpark kommt für mich zur Zeit nicht in Frage weil gerade dort viele Menschen aus vielen Nationen rumrennen! Das ist das einzige was mir grad so einfällt, was ich meiden würde!^^ Zumindestens im Moment! oO


Dann kommt das ja perfekt. Ich hatte nämlich geplant in ein paar Wochen in den Europapark zu gehn. Wenn viele Leute so denken wie Du werden wir freie Bahnen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Scrätcher schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das ganze entwickelt! Und übrigens: Hände öfter mal waschen ist wichtig! Das ist so ein Thema, das selbst von Ärzten öfter mal vernachlässigt wird!^^


Hände waschen find ich eh wichtig. Wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt wo man seine eignen Hände den Tag über überall hatte und sich dann noch bewusst macht wivielen Leuten man die Hand schüttelt wovon ein nicht unerheblicher Teil die Hände nicht regelmässig wäscht wird einem echt übel...


----------



## Redryujin (28. April 2009)

jetzt soll ja noch ein Behälter mit den Schweinegrippe Virus in der Schweiz explodiert sein, wodurch die Alarmstufe nochmal erhöht wurde.


----------



## Pente (28. April 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hast du etwa meinen John Wayne entfernt? -.-


Selbstverständlich. Trägt in keiner Form sinnvoll zum Thema bei. 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wer so'n Thema mit "Ernst und Respekt" behandelt, ist selbst schuld.


Interessante Einstellung ... wirklich. Wenn du mal eigene Kinder hast und eines davon von einem Auto überfahren wird dann denkst du über derartige Aussagen vielleicht etwas anderst. Oder würdest du dann immernoch lachen wenn einer kommt und sagt: "WAYNE, lol der Noob, hätte er halt die Ampel benutzt!". Man kann wirklich über vieles Witze machen aber alles hat irgendwo auch eine Grenze und für die Betroffenen und Angehörigen ist das Ganze sicher nicht "Wayne" und schon dreimal nicht lustig. Wenn du es witzig findest dann behalt es einfach für dich ... alles andere ist extrem respektlos.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hände waschen find ich eh wichtig. Wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt wo man seine eignen Hände den Tag über überall hatte und sich dann noch bewusst macht wivielen Leuten man die Hand schüttelt wovon ein nicht unerheblicher Teil die Hände nicht regelmässig wäscht wird einem echt übel...



das sowiso .. besonders wenn du gewisse typen siest die ausm klo kommen ohne hände zu waschen und genau denen sollst du hallo sagen .. igit :/

das einzige beunriegende ist das es IMMER mehr davon werden
früher gabs "nur" die pest
und nun kommt fast jedes jahr etwas neues ..
vogel/rind/schwein alles verseucht .. etc ..


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

> 1. Würd ich nie tun weil es in meinen Augen sinnlose Tierquälerei wäre!



Tut mir leid, das ich mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt habe. Quält keine Tiere! Es ist aber erwiesen, das die Theorie stimmt und nachgewiesen werden "kann".



> 3. Versteh ich jetzt nicht! Du rätst davon ab vorzeitig zu handeln und sagst darunter "Die Waren sind dann ausverkauft, wenn die Masse sie begehrt!"



hier hast du mich auch Missverstanden. Ich hätte es auch anders ausdrücken sollen. Ich meinte nicht direkt vorzeitig. Sondern eher übereifrig, zuschnell, ohne gross nachzudenken. Ohne sich bewusst zu machen, wie gross die Gefahr wirklich ist. verstehst du? ...bin mir nicht sicher ob ichs jezz besser ausgedrückt hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Benji9


----------



## Scrätcher (28. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann kommt das ja perfekt. Ich hatte nämlich geplant in ein paar Wochen in den Europapark zu gehn. Wenn viele Leute so denken wie Du werden wir freie Bahnen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wann denn?^^ Immerhin seh ich Abends von meinem Balkon die Kugel vom Park! *g* Ok, um ne Ladung "Schweingrippeversuchte Taschentücher" mittels Sylvesterrakete in den Park zu schießen reicht es leider nicht! oO



Pente schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich. Trägt in keiner Form sinnvoll zum Thema bei.
> 
> Interessante Einstellung ... wirklich. Wenn du mal eigene Kinder hast und eines . Oder würdest du dann davon von einem Auto überfahren wird dann denkst du über derartige Aussagen vielleicht etwas anderst



Übles Beispiel... mein Hund ist kürzlich von einem Auto angefahren worden. Glücklicherweise ist ihm nichts schlimmeres passiert. Aber hätte die Autofahrerin da noch blöd gemacht hätt ich ihren Corsa aufs Dach gestellt während sie noch drinsitzt......


Nur darf man bei diesem Thema nicht vergessen:

Manchmal machen Menschen über ernste Dinge Witze um sie vor sich oder Anderen zu verhamlosen. 

Die Schweinegrippe ist ausgebrochen! Das ist klar! Trotzdem sollte man sich deshalb jetzt nicht im Haus einbunkern oder unnötig Panik verbreiten. Wichtig ist eben etwas auf die Hyghiene zu achten und vielleicht nicht jedem Fußgänger auf der Straße ein Bussi links, ein Bussi rechts zu geben!

WENN die ersten Fälle in Deutschland bekannt sind, DANN kann man weitere Maßnahmen ergreifen....


----------



## sympathisant (28. April 2009)

wird doch alles übertrieben:

bei den hundert toten in mexico ist unklar ob sie an der grippe erkrankt waren. die sind an ner lungenentzündug gestorben. ob da wirklich die grippe dahintersteckt muss erst noch getestet werden.

von den 20 erkrankten in den USA sind 19 so "schwer" erkrankt, dass sie zu hause bleiben und medikamente nehmen. nur eine dame liegt im krankenhaus.

also ruhig blut: in deutschland sterben jährlich auch hunderte an ner normalen grippe.


----------



## mayaku (28. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich. Trägt in keiner Form sinnvoll zum Thema bei.
> 
> 
> Interessante Einstellung ... wirklich. Wenn du mal eigene Kinder hast und eines davon von einem Auto überfahren wird dann denkst du über derartige Aussagen vielleicht etwas anderst. Oder würdest du dann immernoch lachen wenn einer kommt und sagt: "WAYNE, lol der Noob, hätte er halt die Ampel benutzt!". Man kann wirklich über vieles Witze machen aber alles hat irgendwo auch eine Grenze und für die Betroffenen und Angehörigen ist das Ganze sicher nicht "Wayne" und schon dreimal nicht lustig. Wenn du es witzig findest dann behalt es einfach für dich ... alles andere ist extrem respektlos.




Verzeihung, aber ist das nicht bisschen auf dem hohen Ross gesessen?

Klar finde ich es auch albern, wenn hier einer mit "wayne" kommt, aber warum nicht? Ich sag zu dem Thema soweit auch "wayne", als dass ich sage, dass so einiges an "Pandemien" schon hoch gekocht wurde.
Wie oft werden hier Witze über Dinge gerissen, die andere direkt betreffen, aber so ist das Leben: Kein Ponyhof!
Wenn man anfängt Respekt und Verständnis für alles und jeden einzuführen, dann kommt man immer näher an die Zensur ran.
Sehen wir es mal realistisch: Wir leben hier nur so gut, weil wir eben einen Scheiß auf den Rest der Welt geben.

...und das Ding heißt immer noch "anders"...auch das kann nicht weiter gesteigert werden. Bitte mehr Respekt für die deutsche Grammatik.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (28. April 2009)

schweinegrippe? ist das gerade trend?


----------



## Scrätcher (28. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hier hast du mich auch Missverstanden. Ich hätte es auch anders ausdrücken sollen. Ich meinte nicht direkt vorzeitig. Sondern eher übereifrig, zuschnell, ohne gross nachzudenken. Ohne sich bewusst zu machen, wie gross die Gefahr wirklich ist. verstehst du? ...bin mir nicht sicher ob ichs jezz besser ausgedrückt hab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Problem ist bekannt!^^ Man schreibt etwas und hat schonwieder zig Gedankengänge dazwischen die man eben nicht mit hinschreibt. 

Du wolltest sagen:

Man sollte sich mit seiner Umgebung befassen, gerade in aktuellen Notsituationen oder wenn so etwas aufkommt:

- Erkundigen was tatsächlich dahinter steckt
- überlegen was man selbst dagegen tun könnte
- zumindestens die notwendigsten Sachen im Haus haben.

und nicht bei dem ersten BildArtikel losrennen und alles kaufen wo "Krisensicher" draufsteht wie z.B. "hygienisch abgefüllter Tomatensaft oder den Mundschutz fürs Schlafengehen! oO Zumal die wichtigen Sachen bei Katastrophen eh ausverkauft sind!

Aber hey Benji! 

Los laß mal die Hosen runter! Was hast du für Notsituationen im Haus? Ich rede jetzt nicht vom ErsteHilfeKasten! *gg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Willste eine ehrliche Antwort? Meine Eltern.

und btw: genau das ist es, was ich Aussagen wollte! Vielen Dank


----------



## spectrumizer (28. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Interessante Einstellung ... wirklich. Wenn du mal eigene Kinder hast und eines davon von einem Auto überfahren wird dann denkst du über derartige Aussagen vielleicht etwas anderst. Oder würdest du dann immernoch lachen wenn einer kommt und sagt: "WAYNE, lol der Noob, hätte er halt die Ampel benutzt!".


Der Vergleich ist sehr weit hergeholt.

Betroffen sein, weil dein eigenes Kind von 'nem Auto angefahren wurde oder sich wegen irgend'nem Virus, der angeblich irgendwo grasieren und die Menschen dahinraffen soll, verrückt zu machen, sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.

Und würde da jemand "WAYNE ..." dazu sagen, keine Ahnung. Vielleicht würde ich ihn aus eigener Ignoranz, weil ich's unerträglich fände, verprügeln. Aber vielleicht hat er auch recht und mein Kind ist wirklich über die rote Ampel oder ohne links und rechts zu schauen, auf die Straße gerannt?

Ich kann doch den Leuten die Art ihrer Meinungsäußerung schlecht verbieten, nur weil ich's unpassend finde, oder? Genauso sind mir die Menschen egal, die sich deswegen verrückt machen oder daran angeblich gestorben sind. 1) Ist das den ihre eigene Geschichte und ihr eigenes Leben, völlig getrennt von meinem. Und 2) wer weiß: Vielleicht sind die auch an irgendwas anderem gestorben? Vielleicht gibts ja garkeine Schweinegrippe?

Mag vielleicht ignorant klingen. Aber unterm Strich nehme ich mir einfach das Recht raus, mich bei jeglicher Panikmache trotzdem nur um mich und mein eigenes Leben zu sorgen und zu kümmern.

Und "Wayne" ist zu diesem Virus-Thema einfach meine Meinung. Ich hab nichts von BSE mitbekommen, nichts von der Schweinepest, keine Hühnerpest, die Vogelgrippe ging an mir auch vorbei und genauso wird auch die Schweinegrippe meinem Leben fern bleiben.

Wer sich wegen sowas Panik macht und "Vorbereitungen" trifft, ist selber schuld. Und darf sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn er krank wird. Und höchstwahrscheinlich ists dann nur 'ne Erkältung, weil er sich irgendwo verkühlt hat.


----------



## Dalmus (28. April 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wer so'n Thema mit "Ernst und Respekt" behandelt, ist selbst schuld.





spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wer sich wegen sowas Panik macht und "Vorbereitungen" trifft, ist selber schuld.


"Ernst und Respekt" und "Panikmache" sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich kann doch den Leuten die Art ihrer Meinungsäußerung schlecht verbieten, nur weil ich's unpassend finde, oder?


Stimmt, Du nicht... Mods können das aber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Spectrumicer:
Ich glaub, du hast den Mod falsch verstanden. Es war wohl eher als Beispiel gemeint.

Viel spass mit deinem Leben. Dann wirste aber ziemlich alleine leben, wenn dir nur dein eigenes Leben lieb ist. Schwierigkeiten werden kommen, wenn du versuchst echte Freundschaften zu bauen, oder gar eine echte Beziehung. Ich würde nicht gerne mit jemanden leben, der nur sich selbst im Kopf hat, und mich nicht mag, oder gar ignoriert. 

Hört sich ziemlich egoistisch an, dein post. wenn ich dich falsch verstanden habe, dann sags mir. Ich lasse mich auch eines Besseren belehren, wenn du die benötigten Argumente bringst.


----------



## Stancer (28. April 2009)

Ist mir sowas von egal mit dem Virus. Wenn ichs mir einfange kann ichs eh nicht verhindern, klar kann ich mich Zuhause einmauern und alles steril putzen aber ist sowas Leben ? Gibt ja Leute, die ihre Wohnung steril putzen und neuerdings werden ja Putzmittel, die eigentlich nur im Krankenhausbereich zum Einsatz kommen, also da wo es wichtig ist, auch im Supermarkt verkauft. "Auf einem Schneidebrett tummeln sich mehr baktierien als auf einem Toilettensitz" lautet da die Werbung.... das die Leute ihr Immunsystem damit schwächen, weil es nichts mehr zu tun kriegt raffen die Leute aber nicht. naja zurück zum Thema : Ich halte alles für zu viel Panikmache. Das System um sowas zu verhindern ist in Deutschland recht gut. Schützen kann man sich eh nicht, wieso wohl gibt es jedes Jahr aufs neue ne Grippewelle, von der 90% der Bevölkerung betroffen sind ?

Freue mich aber schon aufs WE, wenn ich mir beim Metzger dann nen kilo Schweinefleisch kaufe und die Leute mich ansehen, als wenn ich Kinder esse...

Dabei gibt es bisher keinen Beweis, dass das Virus durch den Verzehr übertragen werden kann ! Aber dank der Panikmache von Bild und den ganzen hirnlosen Medien etc. glauben das natürlich alle

Ich kann auch jeden Tag über die Straße laufen und vom Bus überfahren werden....schließe ich mich deswegen von der Welt aus ?


----------



## spectrumizer (28. April 2009)

@Dalmus: Wenn Menschen es gut und richtig finden, irgendwelche Gespinste aus fernen Ländern, über tödliche und böse Viren, die sich über den Erdball verbreiten und als nächstes "dich" oder "deinen Nachbarn" treffen könnten, ernst zu nehmen, dann dürfen sie das. Es ist aber ihr eigenes Leben, was sie sich damit beschneiden und versauen.

Ich für meinen Teil finde das hochgradig absurd und nehme das weder ernst, noch behandle ich das Thema mit Respekt. Genauso wenig wie Gebärmutterhalskrebs-Vorsorgeimpfung, Grippeimpfung, ...

@Benji9


> Ich würde nicht gerne mit jemanden leben, der nur sich selbst im Kopf hat, und mich nicht mag, oder gar ignoriert.


Wo schließt das eine das andere aus? Ich bin hilfsbereit und auch offenherzig, auch wenn es anders rüberkommt. Aber ich lasse nur die Probleme anderer Leute bei ihnen, da es kein Teil von mir und meinem Leben ist, sondern Teil von denen. Ich muss niemandem das Leben retten oder ihn von seinen Problemen befreien. Jeder ist unterm Strich für sich selbst verantwortlich und egal was man macht, jeder geht seinen eigenen Weg.


----------



## Konov (28. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ist mir sowas von egal mit dem Virus. Wenn ichs mir einfange kann ichs eh nicht verhindern, klar kann ich mich Zuhause einmauern und alles steril putzen aber ist sowas Leben ? Gibt ja Leute, die ihre Wohnung steril putzen und neuerdings werden ja Putzmittel, die eigentlich nur im Krankenhausbereich zum Einsatz kommen, also da wo es wichtig ist, auch im Supermarkt verkauft. "Auf einem Schneidebrett tummeln sich mehr baktierien als auf einem Toilettensitz" lautet da die Werbung.... das die Leute ihr Immunsystem damit schwächen, weil es nichts mehr zu tun kriegt raffen die Leute aber nicht. naja zurück zum Thema : Ich halte alles für zu viel Panikmache. Das System um sowas zu verhindern ist in Deutschland recht gut. Schützen kann man sich eh nicht, wieso wohl gibt es jedes Jahr aufs neue ne Grippewelle, von der 90% der Bevölkerung betroffen sind ?
> 
> Freue mich aber schon aufs WE, wenn ich mir beim Metzger dann nen kilo Schweinefleisch kaufe und die Leute mich ansehen, als wenn ich Kinder esse...
> 
> ...



Sehe das sehr ähnlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denke nicht dass es in Deutschland zu einer ernsten Bedrohung werden wird. Genau wie schon die Vogelgrippe...


----------



## Redryujin (28. April 2009)

genau wie die Vogelgrippe exestierte die Schweinegrippe schon die ganze Zeit. Das wäre total unmöglich innerhalb von einigen Tagen das sich eine Seuch um die ganz Erde verbreitet. 

Vielleicht wollen die auch uns dazubringen das wir uns Gasmasken und Medikamente kaufen um die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln.

Ich selber werde nichts davon kaufen. Einige sagen ja das Schweinegrippevirus besteht aus Vogelgrippe,Menschengrippe und Schweinegrippe. Falls es doch soweit kommen sollte das es zu weltweiter Pandemie kommen soll und wir aussterben hoffe ich das es wenigstens schnell geht und man nicht lange leiden muss.

Wenn sich das Virus auch immer weiterentwickelt irgendwann ist das virus gegen alle Medikamente immun bzw impfungen.

Ich würde sagen ein paar Gedanken sollte man schon haben was da draußen grad passiert aber es sollte nicht übertrieben werden und zu einer weltweiten Panik kommen. Wenn es zu einer weltweiten Panik kommt wo alle dann läden ausrauben usw.... ok das ist jetzt etwas zu weithergeholt kann aber kommen.

Unterschätzen sollte es man auch nicht plötzlich kann man selber betroffen sein. Ich denke mal dann würdet ihr im Forum was ganz anderes reinschreiben wie o vorsicht dieses Grippenvirus ist hochansteckend usw...


----------



## LordofDemons (28. April 2009)

hö die erde reinigt sich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich muss niemandem das Leben retten



Bei dem satz muss i mal eingreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UNd ob du musst du bist gesetzlich verpflichtet jedem 1. Hilfe zu leisten der diese benötigt, sprich wenn schmitz-Müller auf der Straße liegt hingehen udn Helfen...wenn du keine 1.Hilfe oder LSM(lebensrettendeSofortMaßnahmen) kannst dann reicht es auch schon den Notruf zu tätigen udn dabei deinen vollen namen zu nennen..dennd as ist schon 1.Hilfe und du bist rechtlich aus dem Schneider und niemand kann dir was wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja mir tun die Famielen der opfer leid aber solang dat noch net in köln is is mri dat latte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. April 2009)

Es geht ja auch nicht nur darum ob es uns erwischt. Stell dier vor diese Krankheit bricht in Afrika aus (obwohl die Schweinegrippe-viren ja "nur" 70°C aushält), dort gibt es viel schlechtere bis gar keine medizinsiche Versorgung. 

Nich immer nur denken "ja solang mir nix passiert" 

Hier noch paar Infos : http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=1240550014083
Also hier in Europa besonders in A/D/CH passiert uns schon nix. nur für Mexiko könnt das ganze schlimm enden

lg


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

i sag ja ... mein beileid is den familen der opfer gewiss .. aber ändern kann i es eh net .. was soll ich tun i bin kein virologe der grad den geistesblitz hat um das gegenmittel zu entwickeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt Respekt und Mitleid habe ich .. i würde niemals witze über die opfer machen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber solang es mich persönlich udn meine Family net bedroht is dat für mich irrelevant ... ich verfolge die nachrichten ja auch aber mit einer gewissen skepsis um auf dem neusten stand zu sein aber mehr net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (28. April 2009)

ich sage selbst erst mal ein paar Wochen/Monaten warten was passiert. Es kann schon sein das nächste woche die ersten Seuchenzonen kommen. Übrigens ich war bei der Vogelgrippe damals knapp an der Grenze der Seuchenzone, die hat damals 3 km angefangen. Da hat man ein sehr unangehmes Gefühl neben den Seuchenvögel zu wohnen.


----------



## Davatar (28. April 2009)

Jau und wiviele Leute sind an der Vogelgrippe gestorben? Weltweit konnte man die an ner Hand voll Menschen mit Händen abzählen.
Wiviele Leute sterben täglich an der normalen Grippe? Oder an Autounfällen?
Naja...Wirtschaftskriese war den Medien halt nicht mehr interessant genug, also haben sie die nächste Krankheit aufgeschnappt und als Killerseuche des Jahres 2009 dargestellt. Wobei...wenn der Medikamentenkauf die Wirtschaft ankurbelt ist das vielleicht sogar positiv...so ein Bisschen...

Edit: Ich wohn in der Nähe eines Pflegeheims für alte Menschen mit körperlichen Beschwerden, sone Art Mischung aus Altersheim, Pflegeheim und Sterbezone. Da fährt auch alle paar Wochen der Leichenwagen vor, daran gewöhnt man sich. Würde nun alle paar Wochen mal ne Absperrung wegen Vogelvernichtung in der Nähe meines Hauses stehn würd ich mich wohl auch daran gewöhnen.


----------



## localhorst (28. April 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon das es alle paar dekaden mal eine H5NX Epedemie gibt ( in den 20er jahren die "spanische" Grippe, in den 50er und 60er Jahren mein ich wars die russische) halte ich das für genau so eine Panikmache wie bei der Vogelgrippe.
Menschenansammlungen meiden etc., die meisten infektionen holt man sich durch kontakt und zwar, über das Auge (achtet mal darauf wie oft ihr euch am Tag ans oder ins Auge fasst). Die Übertragung durch die Luft ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich wenn auch nicht unmöglich.


----------



## Niranda (28. April 2009)

Ach bin ich froh..

In Mecklenburg Vorpommern gibts nicht so viele Menschen pro Quadratkilometer ^^
Und wenn was passiert, dann erst 100Jahre später - auch der Weltuntergang ^.^

Nira =D


----------



## Deanne (28. April 2009)

localhorst schrieb:


> Menschenansammlungen meiden



Leichter gesagt, als getan. Ich zum Beispiel fahre jeden Tag mit den Öffentlichen zur Uni und sitze dort dann mit 300 anderen Studenten in einem Hörsaal. Da kann man Kontakt mit anderen Menschen kaum verhindern. Und das wird vielen anderen ähnlich gehen.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> UNd ob du musst du bist gesetzlich verpflichtet jedem 1. Hilfe zu leisten der diese benötigt, [...]


Ja, das ist klar. Aber ich würde mich davor hüten, mich noch stunden- oder tagelang damit zu beschäftigen, was das für'n armer Mensch war, dass ihm sowas passieren musste und wie es ihn jetzt wohl geht, was aus ihm geworden ist, was er alles hat durchmachen müssen, etc ...



Deanne schrieb:


> Da kann man Kontakt mit anderen Menschen kaum verhindern. Und das wird vielen anderen ähnlich gehen.


Du könntest zB 'ne Atemschutz-Maske tragen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. April 2009)

ich find das alles zu hochgestochen, und durch die Medien hochgepusht.

Es is wie BSE, MKS, Vogelgrippe usw.... blablabla

Alles nur Panikmache


----------



## Redryujin (28. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ich find das alles zu hochgestochen, und durch die Medien hochgepusht.
> 
> Es is wie BSE, MKS, Vogelgrippe usw.... blablabla
> 
> Alles nur Panikmache




ja kann man auch so sehen wie damals beim Amoklauf WoW schuld war, deswegen nicht alles glauben.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. April 2009)

Ich halte es nicht wirklich für Panikmache sonst müßte es in den Nachrichten in etwa so formuliert sein:

*Oh mein Gott! Die Schweinepest hat Süddeutschland erreicht! Wir werden alle sterben!!!!
*


Aber tatsächlich wird dort nur berichtet, wo es neue Verdachtsfälle gibt oder wo sie bestätitigt/nicht bestätigt wurden. Der Rest spielt sich in euren Köpfen ab.....

Ein mutierter Erreger ist halt immer so ne Sache! TATSÄCHLICH fasst sich ein Mensch mehrmals am Tag an die Augen. Solche infektionen können über Augen, Nase oder Mund aufgenommen werden. Deshalb spricht man ja auch von "Tröpfcheninfektion" z.B. wenn euch jemand anhustet. Oder ihr mit euren Griffeln erst irgendwo rumgegriffelt habt, wo schon viele Andere ihre Patscher dran hatten. Danach z.B. im Auge reibt ohne die Hände zu waschen. (hier sei mal noch darauf hingewiesen: Was is der schmutzigste Punkt in einem öffentlichen Wc? Ich behaupte der Türgriff zum verlassen des Raums den man normalerweise NACH dem Händewaschen benutzt!).

Was man jetzt nicht tun sollte: In unnötig in Panik verfallen!

Was man dringend tun sollte: Sich der Lage bewußt werden und ab und zu Nachrichten schauen. 

Faustregel: Je näher sie in mein Gebiet kommt, desto höher die Sicherheitsvorkerhungen.

Stufe 1: Hände waschen, nicht gerade in Gebiete fliegen/fahren in denen ein vermehrtes Risiko besteht (wegen einem Verdachtsfall wäre es ein Witz aber wer jetzt nach Mexiko fliegt ist direkt selber Schuld!)

Wenn es Deutschland erreicht:

Stufe 2: Hände mit Desinfizierungsmittel waschen und den körperlichen Kontakt mit fremden Personen meiden (ich meine Händeschütteln! Nicht was ihr denkt! oO)

Wenn es mein Bundesland erreicht (wieder nicht ein Verdachtsfall sonder mehrere bestätigtie Fälle)

Stufe 3: Menschenansammlungen meiden egal ob Zug, Volksfest, Demo oder Vortrag! Kontakt mit fremden auf das nötigste beschränken! 

Wenn es meinen Landkreis erreichen WÜRDE:

Stufe 4: ja tatsächlich mal 2-3 Tage zuhause bleiben und vielleicht mal an der frischen Luft spazieren gehen! 


Aber soweit wird es nicht kommen weil wohl unsere medizinische Versorgung sowie unsere Hygiene größere Epedemien mit tödlichen Ausgang von vorne herein verhindern! 

Deshalb wird es halber so schlimm wie wir uns ständig ausmalen und uns die Nachrichten einfach durch das ständige melden "suggieren"!

Kurz um: Bälle flach halten abwarten!

Benij: Ich bin grad ein wenig von dir enttäuscht! Du bist nicht dumm, also frag ich mich warum "deine Eltern" deine "Erste Hilfe Ausstattung" wären. Meine Vermutung geht dahin, dass du entweder noch etwas jünger bist oder vielleicht Krankheitsbedingt, auf Dauer, eingeschränkt. Ansonsten müßte ich dich leider faul schimpfen! *gG*


----------



## localhorst (28. April 2009)

Naja wie is denn die inkubatioszeit von diesem Virus?
Weil wenn man erst Vorkehrungen treffen würde wenn die Krankheit im näheren Umfeld ausbricht wärs wohl schon zu spät.
(Jetzt ohne Panik machen zu wollen, aber man merkt selbst wie wenig Fakten man eigentlich weis)
Inkubationszeit?
Behandlung?
Krankheitsverlauf/bild ?
Folgeschäden?
%-Todesfälle?


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2009)

Mir ist ein bisschen Medienhype, der vielleicht ein wenig zu sehr sensibilisiert, allemal lieber als garkeine Informationen zu bekommen. Es bleibt so immernoch für mich die Möglichkeit abzuwägen, wie ich auf die momentane Situation eingehe. Ohne jegliche Informationen durch die Medien, höre ich nur das, was irgendwer erzählt und das wahrscheinlich auch nur erfunden hat.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. April 2009)

Panik, Panik wer will noch Panik ?? Wer hat noch nich wer will noch Panik ?!

Panik!!

lol ^^

lg


----------



## Night falls (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. April 2009)

Da man hier wohl immer noch nicht in der Lage ist halbwegs vernünftig und respektvoll mit dem Thema umzugehen mache ich zu.


----------

